# When is 4k tv realeased?



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm already hearing talk of 4k hdtvs and av receivers capable of 4k upscaling. What the he'll is going on, I thought a new resolution type woulnt be for maybe another 15 years.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

We are years away from that technology for home theater use. You wouldn't be able to see that much detail on a standard sized TV.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you seen the LG tv that is what they say 4k,don't some monitors support 4k or is it myth?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No current models support that standard. 

There was like an 80in model displayed this year. And you would need a screen that size or larger to even notice the quality difference.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

I watched the DVE disc and it explains if I remember rightly, that some movies are shot at 4k and are then downscaled to 1080p.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes. They are beginning to film at that standard and restorations are being done at that standard. But again, we are generations (TV generations) away from home theater use. And even then, it will be for high end use.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, even though it will be quite quite quite a while before 4k, it's quite exiting what we can achieve. I believe one day, we'll have tvs that look like were looking through a window because they look incredible today.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

The AVR I'm getting supports 4k upscaling, does that mean it will actually scale content to 4k,my tv will only be 1080p, is it just to be future proofed?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It will upscale to 4k for a TV with 4k support.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

There are not any mass produced 4K TV's at the moment?


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

So then yes, it's to be future proofed. Thanks people.


----------

